# Lochinvar date chart



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I run across lots of lochinvar heaters and finally got tired of calling in the numbers to get the age. 

Hope this pic helps. 

I miss the Ruud/Rheem days when it was easy to figure out. 

Does anybody know why they went with the letter system or as we call secret decoder ring system.


----------

